# succesfull tank split division!



## Spidercrazy (May 9, 2010)

I recently took 2 tanks, (20 gal. high and a 20 gal. long) and i split both of them into 3 sections successfully. the 20 high is for my arboreal's which i have 2 but 1 is still a sling (A. versicolor) and the middle is still unused but when I am going to use it im getting hinges and im going to glue it to my Plexiglas i saved for it. but here are some pics tell me what ya think!!

20 long






 the top where the separators are to separate the Plexiglas lids.






 Front view






 more of an up close pic of it. 






 looks like a normal closet right? Well wrong if you think so your wrong!!






 Its housing 2 of my terrestrials and 1 arboreal in that little deli-cup.






 a G. rosea 






 and a cobalt blue. ( imo in need of a little molt.) 

middle is the same until my Chaco golden knee grows up 

enjoy! and please no one say i need to put peat moss in the tank for my H. lividium because i already know that i just dont know which brand of peat to use (so if you have an H. lividium tell me the brand you use and a link if possible!)


----------



## BrettG (May 9, 2010)

Premiere is the brand of peat I use. I purchase it as Lowes.Like 60 lbs for 9 bucks or so.


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 9, 2010)

Wow, great job! I use eco earth bricks, it's around ~3$ a brick and one makes a lot of sub.


----------



## scar is my t (May 9, 2010)

3 ts in the same cup? No dont do that they will eat each other especially if one or more arnt the same species. then only a few will live with each other so yeah move them before you have an abnormally fat spider and the rest are no where to be found.


----------



## forrestpengra (May 9, 2010)

scar is my t said:


> 3 ts in the same cup? No dont do that they will eat each other especially if one or more arnt the same species. then only a few will live with each other so yeah move them before you have an abnormally fat spider and the rest are no where to be found.


Ummm.... I wouldn't know how to respond to that reply... 

but anyways, looks pretty good.  I'm curious to see the tops where the dividers meet the lid.  even a small gap can allow unwanted visitors, particularly a thin freshly molted arboreal.

As well are your G.rosea and H. lividum on wood chips?  Probably not great for them, if it is.


----------



## Warren Bautista (May 9, 2010)

scar is my t said:


> 3 ts in the same cup? No dont do that they will eat each other especially if one or more arnt the same species. then only a few will live with each other so yeah move them before you have an abnormally fat spider and the rest are no where to be found.


I have a 3 way split tank similar to this one, and I have not suffered a single loss of any of the 3 pokies inside. If you make it secure enough, there is almost 0 risk of cannibalism.


----------



## scar is my t (May 9, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> I have a 3 way split tank similar to this one, and I have not suffered a single loss of any of the 3 pokies inside. If you make it secure enough, there is almost 0 risk of cannibalism.


I thought he meant that he had 3 in the deli cup. As soon as I reread the thread I realized my mistake so never mind.


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 9, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> I have a 3 way split tank similar to this one, and I have not suffered a single loss of any of the 3 pokies inside. If you make it secure enough, there is almost 0 risk of cannibalism.


exactly ive had them in this for 2 months and nothing at all has happened.




scar is my t said:


> 3 ts in the same cup? No don't do that they will eat each other especially if one or more aren't the same species. then only a few will live with each other so yeah move them before you have an abnormally fat spider and the rest are no where to be found.


First of, WOW just Wow... there not in the same container! :wall::wall: im not an idiot you mistook what i said. I said "2 terrestrials and 1 arboreal in the deli cup" what i was saying was 2 terrestrials in the side tanks and the arboreal is in the deli cup right in the middle.


----------



## Hobo (May 9, 2010)

Spidercrazy said:


> and please no one say i need to put peat moss in the tank for my H. lividium because i already know that i just dont know which brand of peat to use (so if you have an H. lividium tell me the brand you use and a link if possible!)


Just replacing it with peat moss won't do, you'd want to fill 'er up to _at least _her legspan in depth, though as deep as you can is ideal so she can make a nice burrow. Also, any brand is fine, as long as it says it's canadian sphagnum peat moss, and that there's no additives. I use shultz, or premier.


----------



## ZergFront (May 9, 2010)

That looks pretty good. I don't believe that it's _impossible_ to make a successful tank devision as long as you're very careful.

 I mean, tarantulas can't walk through walls unless more experienced T Keepers here have left something out.. ;P


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 10, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> That looks pretty good. I don't believe that it's _impossible_ to make a successful tank division as long as you're very careful.
> 
> I mean, tarantulas can't walk through walls unless more experienced T Keepers here have left something out.. ;P


I concur!! its not that hard i did all this with both tanks with in 4 days for both. time to apply the solvent: 10 minutes each side(only one side on each of the divisions was done per day.) then the other side was done (24 hour time to cure and let it dry) then the other side was done ( another 24 hours.) and then i put the restrictors on each divider.

If anyone wants a detailed layout shoot me a pm.


----------

